# Testing 123



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Where is everybody at??????? Sombody post somthing...........


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

where's the playground suzie


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

not what I had in mind but it's somthing:doh


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

To windy, to muddy. I guess no one has gone.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I figured with the wind layin down today wveyone was out lookon for a flat fish.

But from X Sharks post I guess I was wrong:doh


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

went sunday night. to windy didnt see any. bearings went out in the trailer. had to replace whole setup today. will be back in business tommorrow


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If it has tits or wheels it will give you problems.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/10/2007)*If it has tits or wheels it will give you problems.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/10/2007)*If it has tits or wheels it will give you problems.


amen!!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

really if it has tits, wheels, or floats it will give you problems.....:angel


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The tides are not right either.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

The tide is definitely not the way I like it, but I'm going tomorrow night for a little while. Maybe stumble across a few and this time I'm gonna take a mullet net!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope to see:takephoto from tonights trip wareagle22


----------

